# So disappointed. Just been advised to abandon cycle of IVF.



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

So, I'm on my 3rd cycle of ivf at the lister. Im 42, i've low amh, and on last 2 cycles I've response quickly (8 days of stims only) on short protocol -each time only managed to pop back in 1 egg with donor sperm. This time around, despite being on same protocol as last time I've responded completely differently, notr responding to drugs, only one follicle responded and its still immature even though I'm now day18. Dr advised could try IUI on Friday, but then blood test came back and now they advise to abandon cycle completely. Gutted beyond words.


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Amy, so sorry to hear this. I didn't want to just read and run so I'm stopping in to give you a hug.   Have you been on any of the threads for low AMH? Someone there might have words of wisdom for you. Hang in there.


----------



## kgemini (May 11, 2016)

so sorry to read this, sending hugs


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Are you planning to try again?  I have had 6 cycles all together, with half of those being short cycles.  I responded much better to the drugs on the long protocol, so that might be something to discuss with your clinic (if you can face it) x


----------



## doublec16 (Apr 10, 2016)

I also had better results with the long protocol and I'm 42 with low AMH. My response has improved in terms of growth rate of follicles this cycle since I have been taking supplements and such for about 2 months, though the number of follicles has unfortunately not yet increased over that of previous cycles. You can find a pretty good list of recommended supplements here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
Perhaps your results will be similar to mine, if you decide to try again. Best of luck with your journey.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are experiencing difficulties. I know a lady who got pregnant on her 10th cycle. I wish you all the luck in the world on yr journey


----------

